# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  ¿Vender a cualquiera?

## Melgar

Hace unos días, me paró un conocido (sabiendo que yo hacia magia) y me comentó que un amigo le hizo un juego y luego se lo explicó "por las buenas". Yo enseguida le dije que si le explicó como se hacía, ese amigo ni era mago ni aficionado ni nada parecido.
   Entonces me dijo que sólo le hizo ese truco (FP cigarrilo) y además le dió la dirección para pedirlo por correo.
   Tanto le gustó el efecto que pidió un FP (a una casa conocida de magia) y sin más se lo mandaron.
   Al recibirlo, me comentó que si yo podía explicarle cono se utilizaba, ya que se lo hizo a su mujer y le vió todo.
   Yo naturalmente le dije que los que de verdad somos aficionados no enseñamos nuestros métodos. Además le hice ver que no sólo es conocer el secreto ni tener el aparato para poder hacer magia.
   Pero a lo que iba. Las casa de magia venden a culaquiera, commo si se tratara de patatas o leche desnatada.
   El negocio es el negocio. ¿Que haríamos si tuviésemos una tienda de magia? ¿Pediríamos una clave para poder comprar?

   De todas formas creo que este amigo, no utlizará ese FP al comprobar que no puede conseguir el efecto que el vió y que tanto efecto le causó.

¡¡ Digo yo !!    Saludos, Melgar

----------


## lek

Pues efectivamente, tienes toda la razón. Aquel que pretende hacer magia por el simple hecho de ir a comprar a una tienda está muy equivocado. Evidentemente la tienda venderá sus productos, recuerda que es su negocio, y es imposible llevar un control de quien puede y quien no puede comprar.
Este señor en concreto, habrá pedido el FP, (todos sabemos lo que cuesta) es asequible a cualquier bolsillo y por el efecto que produce pues vale la pena comparlo (pensará él). Pero el que de verdad es aficionado no se gasta 5 euros en un FP, se gasta un dinerallll ( ¿o no?), en efectos igual no tan llamativos. 
Estos efectos son los que están a salvo del profano que simplemente quiere saber como se hace un juego de magia, ya que bajo su punto de vista no vale la pena pagar 30, 40, 50 o 200 euros por un efecto. Además, lamentablemente el cigarrillo que desaparece está muyyy extendido en el público profano. 

Un saludo.

----------


## camaleon

Buenas,

Ante todo quiero dejar claro que estoy completamente en contra de divulgar cualquier secreto a la gente profana...mas que por elitismo...por desencanto...no hay cosa peor que matar un sueño en mi humilde opinión...

Pero...por otra parte hay que tener un poco la mente abierta...y quizas compartir con gente que demuestre realmente interes algun truco "automatico" algun juego de cartas con apenas tecnica...y entonces ver si lo que le interesa es simplemente saber como se hace...o si se queda prendado de este mundo mas fascinante, y entonces pide mas...

Yo vivo en Andorra la SEI mas cercana que tengo esta en Barcelona y es relamente dificil para mi contrastar los avances que hago...tuve que buscar muchisima información sin saber ni siquiera por donde empezar...conoci con el tiempo gente que me permitio entrar en canales restringidos del IRC, mas adelante conoci el trabajo de Laura en Editorial Paginas y para mi fue una bendicion ya que mi poca experiencia se nutre de los textos que publica dicha editorial y de info que puedo sacar de internet o constrastar con otros "cyber magos"...Actualmente tengo un nivel medio en mentalismo y cartomagia y una ilusion enorme por seguir aprendiendo poco a poco...la magia es ahora muy importante para mi...

Resumiendo que si alguien no hubiera cedido un poquito al principio...sin casi posibilidades de acercarme a un circulo magico...nunca hubiera podido entrar en este mundo bastante hermetico...Tenemos que ser celosos de nuestros secretos pero aprender a compartirlos con quien demuestre tener relamente ganas de aprender...

Bufff....menuda chapa o he soltado.... :Wink1:   :117: DD bueno esto es solo una simple opinión....espero crear debate y no mal rollo...

Un saludo a todos... :Wink1:

----------


## Ferrarotti

Con respecto a este tema, seguramente hay muchas opiniones formadas, pero si hay algo que me molesta que hoy en dia el FP que es unos de los mejores inventos (sin descartar que hay otros) es conocido por muchas gente no relacionada con la magia. Por suerte son pocos los efectos que conocen relacionados con el FP, (cigarrillo, pañuelo) y por suerte hay otras tecnicas que permite utilizar el FP desconcertando al publico aunque esta sepa lo que es un FP.
Me parece que si una persona esta interesada en el arte de la magia, lo primero que va a querer hacer es ir a una escuela de magia, como segunda opcion es obtener un libro... y pienso si llega a ese punto me parece bien darle la oportunidad.
Bueno espero no haberme ido de tema... 
Lo que tal vez me molesta mas es ir a un hypermercado y en la parte de jugueteria encontrarme con una juego de magia donde aunque sea en menor escala llega a mucha gente y revela juegos de nivel profesional.
Ejemplo (Multiplicacion de bolas)... triste...
Bueno me puse de mal humor me acorde de esto y me amargo
Saludos a todos...

----------


## Ruhat

Para triste ir en Navidad al Corte Ingles y en la seccion de jugetería. Encontrar venta de barajas radio, biseladas, etc. Explicando en el dorso de la caja que es una baraja trucada y los efectos que se hacen con ella. Aunque solo sea por interes la gente los lee y ni siquiera las compra. Sin contar que el Fp se ven en un dibujo del dorso de una caja de magia. En fin para que seguir.
 :-(

----------


## Calysto

Mis mas sinceros saludos magicos a todos. Yo quiero comertar con el compañero Ferrattoti, algo que ha dicho, que estoy en total y absoluto desacuerdo. Cuando alguien realmente esta interesado en la magia, lo primero que hace no es ir a una escuela de magia, pues, lamentablemente, no abundan en el territorio nacional, salvo en algunos lugares. Igualmente pienso, que, como casi todo en la vida, uno necesita padrino, para cualquier arte al que quiera aficionarse, pues uno solo, rara vez lejos llega, y, en mi caso, me interese por la magia hace apenas un año, gracias a un amigo, que ama la magia, tanto como todos los que estamos aqui, y que, despues de un largo tiempo, observo, que a mi, con respecto a la magia, no solo me importaban los trucos, ni su secreto, sino muchas cosas mas, como su belleza. Y fue asi, como, él, viendo mi ilusion, me oriento por el camino, (Pero sin contarme ningun secreto), y me recomendo el "Canuto", tardé horas en comprarmelo, y en empezar con el libro, y poco a poco, fui descubriendo este maravilloso arte. Mi amigo mago, por supuesto, me ayudo, y me enseño, esta vez si,  algunos secretos, y asi conseguí avanzar, pues en un libro, no se aprende todo. Mas tarde, empece a ir alcirculomagico de mi ciudad, y asi hasta hoy.  Para finalizar, concluir en que si no ayudaramos a todo aquel que quiere aprender, nos pasaria como a hofzinser, que quemó toda su vida de investigacion, para que tal vez, nadie supiera sus secretos. Si Tamariz no hubiera escrito ningun libro, ¿Los hubieramos leido?, Saludos a todos!!   :twisted:

----------


## zhoraida

Hola a tod@s

Estaba leyendoos y me vino a la cabeza una discursion que tuve un dia con un mago acerca de todo esto. A mi entender un profano ve un FP para hacer desaparecer un cigarrillo y dice: Alá así es como los magos hacen desaparecer los cigarros. Si genial pero y que? si luego despues de unos meses ve a un mago hacer la desaparicion del cigarrillo de una forma totalmente diferente a como a el le explicaban en la caja de magia (por ejemplo) no pensara que fue hecho así. Si ve la desaparicion de un pañuelo no se le ocurrira pensar que eso se hizo con un FP.

Por otro lado está el curioso el que lo quiere saber todo enseñale una magia complicada, dificil de realizar y pidele que lo haga bien o como dijo ascanio (espero no equivocarme de persona) enseñale muchas magias a la vez.... ¿que hará?: nada. No hará nada porque realmente no le interesa la magia sino saber como se hace esto o lo otro.

Alguien que realmente esté interesado en la magia te pedirá que le enseñes a hacer algo, mañana vendrá mostrandotelo para ver si lo hace bien, practicará, te escuchará cuando le hables de la magia y de su teoria, observará a los magos con gran atención intentando aprender todo de ellos........ ahí es cuando hay que ayudarle. 

Bueno es sólo mi opinión y como aquel dia con mi amigo, podeis rebatirme.

Un saludo

----------


## MrKhaki

Yo en mi recámara suelo tener juegos tontos, de esos que sabe todo el mundo (el de las 21 cartas y 3 montones, p.ej., o el de introducir una moneda en el brazo), de tal modo que después de hacer un juego, si alguien se pone pesadito con que le enseñes algún truco... le enseñas uno de esos, y cuando te dice que ya lo conoces.. pues le dices: "y qué crees? que el otro es mucho más complicado??" (Normalmente sí lo son). Pero eso les hará pensar y buscar soluciones y vías erroneas de solución.

Tras una levitación de Belducci, un amiguete me dijo que era evidente... que tenía dentro del pantalón, porque me lo estuve colocando con la correa antes de la ejecución ;  :Wink:

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Y no te bajastes los pantalones para demostrarle que no tenias nada   :Smile1:  



Pues con el tema de la balducci que decir, se la realice  mas de seis veces seguidas (corri el riesgo de que me pillara) a mi hermano, y me decia, llevas algo en los zapatos (se los enseñe y nada),   llevas algo en el bajo del pantalon (nada), llevas algun hilo enganchado en los dedos ( :shock: , por supuesto, tampoco). Pues bien, corri un riesgo mayor, decidi hacerle la balducci con sus ojos super pegados a mis pies, es mas, mientras la hacia le dije que se agachara, y vaya que si se agacho, que puso su cabeza al lado de mis tenis pegada a ellos. Y que creeis, el riesgo merecio la pena porque no vio nada de nada (ni yo me lo explico, aunque salio todo bien, cosa que no esperaba al estar tan cerca). Y por supuesto, el aun mas asombrado.

----------


## Zamo

Wenas:

Ami me ocurre lo siguiente....muchas veces me piden que les explique como lo he echo, y siempre contesto, ke vale, pero solo cundo sepa hacer algunas cosillas. Entonces le enseño mezclas americanas, corteas a una manomanejos con una carta, etc.... si esta interesado si que lo har, no en el momento, sino en dias, que venga  me las muestre...una vez echo esto, le digo pequeñas ilusiones, y asi si se ve si esta realmente interesado.
Haciendo esto, hice a algun aficionado jejej. Es una opinion que a mi me resulta. Los que no consiguen hacer nada y lo dejan, pos no les explico na de na....hasta se olidan ke tenias ke explicarle  :117:

----------


## magicfactory

Pues yo no espero, cuando acabo de hacer algun truco soy yo quien pregunto a la gente: ¿quereis que os diga como lo he hecho? a lo que la gente (evidentemente) responden siiiiii. Y entonces les respondo... pues lo he hecho muy bien!!!    :Wink:

----------


## miguelillo3000

Creo que se trata de un tema bastante complicado. No sé si servirá mucho esta opinión, pero me gustaría comentar con vosotros que al principio del todo, cuando me aficionaba a la magia, e iba a algunas tiendas de Madrid o Barcelona, el trato que recibía no era el mismo. Estoy de acuerdo en que al final me vendían todo, pero no sé, no vas con la misma seguridad que lo haces ahora.

Algo que se me quedo grabado fue lo siguiente. Cuando ya llevaba algún tiempo en la magia, decidí ir a comprar un libro a una conocida tienda de Madrid. Antes que yo habia un chico que se notaba que no controlaba mucho. Este chico le pregunto al dependiente/a sobre algún juego con cartas. Bueno, pues me quede alucinado cuando el o la dependiente saco una baraja invisible, le hizo el juego al muchacho, y luego le explico el secreto. Claro el muchacho se quedó perplejo y compre una para él, y otra para un amigo suyo, en fin....

Un saludo a todos

----------


## Maestro_Jedi_Horts

La pregunta es,.. como sabe un dependiente si está realizando una compra a un mago aficionado de verdad o a un simple curioso. Y ya no te digo si además, estamos hablando de internet. Yo, y eso que solo llevo metido 'en serio' desde hace un poco menos de dos meses, aún no he pasado por una tienda mágica, ni he estado en ella, dado que la única baraja trucada que tengo es una biselada y me la ha regalado mi profesor de magia. El día que pase por una tienda yo solo estaré algo cortado y sobre todo con mucha cara de novato,... aunque creo que tengo un repertorio de técnicas y juegos, que aunque modestos, superan la media de cualquier simple curioso.

PD: Para los de Valladolid y alerededores, si los hay, actuamos los 'iniciados' en este arte la semana que viene en una gala de novatos,... por si alguien se quiere apuntar a vernos!  :Oops:

----------


## Adept

Hace tiempo un día que viajaba en barco había un mago a bordo que nos hizo un pequeño show. Afortunadamente no había ningún molestoso y pudo hacerlo sin problemas aunque al final del show evidentemente todos quieren que el mago enseñe algún truco. Entonces este mago nos enseñó un truco que evidentemente no tenía nada de mágico y era simple matemagia.

Ahí comprendí que un verdadero mago nunca revelará sus secretos ya que es parte de su trabajo el mantenerlos ocultos. Por cierto, fue después de ese episodio que nació mi interés por este arte...

----------


## Ransen

Saludos a todos. 

Yo siempre he estado interesado en la magia pero nunca me habia dado por iniciarme, solo me causaba curiosidad. Hasta que un amigo mio empezo a hacerme trucos y tal..el es un fanatico de ma magia y empezo a picarme y me enganche. Hasta que un dia se dio cuenta que iba a en serio y empezo a integrarme en elm undillo...me pille el canuto.. un par de barajas y de eso hace 6 meses o asi y tambien empeze a ir al circulo magico de aqui. Si el no hubiera empezado a guiarme y a explicarme ciertas cosas, yo seguiria todavia tan solo con la curiosidad. Yo soy de los que no suelto prenda pero tampoco es algo que me preocupe  enormemente... ya que me he dado cuenta de varias cosas... ya que creo que depende mucho del tip ode gente.

Por ejemplo hay gente (k conoxco) que vieron ciertos trucos y al final ni interes ni nada solo querian saber como se hacian pero pasadas dos semanas na mas les hacias el mismo truco y como no los suelen poner en preactica se les olvida y se kedan igual de impresionados que la primera vez.

----------


## sacrone

Hace poco hice un viaje a madrid, y preguntando llegué hasta una tienda bastante conocidad de dicha ciudad. Estaba interesado en adquirir alguna baraja de las que nosotros decimos que son especiales y dspues de unas cuantas largas por parte de la dependienta y tras haber mirado en su ordenador a ver si aparecia mi nombre por algun sitio. no me vendio nada.   
 Estoy empezando en esto y como es normal aun no estaba dado de alta en su lista magica como ella dijo.  por una parte agradezco su confidencialidad,  aunque tambien me fastidio un poco el no poder comprar nada.  Lo peor es que solucioné el problema comprando lo que buscaba por internet, en esa misma tienda.  

  Saludos Sacro

----------


## roma

Hay miles y miles de juegos. Los efectos avanzan y hay muchas tecnicas. No pasa nada porque la gente compre efectos mágicos y menos si son automáticos. En las tiendas: Juegos a la venta si porque valen más dnero que lo que deberían, técnicas no, por todo lo contrario. Cuesta muchas horas de ensayo para que te lo destripen e un segundo.
Chao.

----------


## rakso

a mi cuando me preguntan como lo he echo, siempre les pregunto:  sabeis guardar un secreto? responden siiiii, y les contesto yo tambien.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Creo que se muy bien de que tienda hablas, y además te puedo decir que Encarnita es una persona muy especial para vender artículos de magia. El otro día me encontré a una persona comprando un FP solamente para hacer el truco de cigarrillo, se estuvo probando FPs y haciendo gestos con las manos diciendo que se notaba mucho.... Encarnita le respondió, si se nota mucho es que no sabes usarlo, y le dijo cómprate este libro, le enseño un libro básico de FP, y así por lo menos aprende a usarlo y no decepcionaras a la gente a quien presentes el juego y tampoco dejarás al descubierto rutinas y juegos que realizan grandes magos. O te llevas el libro o no hay FP.  :D  :D  :D 

Además de un buen consejo es un buen método comercial. Por poco le colgamos del cuello cuando el tio pidio el FP con estas palabras..... "dame un juego chorra, uno de esos del dedo", lo dicho para colgarlo y tenerlo una semana sin comer ni beber

----------


## Zamo

pues lo dicho... que tio, esa respuesta que has dao merece otra respuesta!! jajaj muy buena la situacion. Pues creo ke eso deberian de hacer.

" - 
Cliente: Quiero un fp.
Vendedor: Ok, te lo dejo, hazme un juego con el.
 < Que lo hace bien, se le vende, que lo que hace es pa matarlo de mal>
Vendedor : Muy bien muchacho, son 90 €. ¿cuantos quieres?
    - "

 :117: DD es una opcion no??

----------


## eidanyoson

Hombre Zamo!!!!! cuantos millones de lustros sin saber nada de ti mushasho. ¿Donde te metes?

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hombre Zamo:

No te conozco, lo de colgarlo no es por que no supiera hacer nada con él o lo hiciera mal.... 

Si alguien te dice que quiere "un juego chorra... un dedo de esos" es que no solo no sabe usarlo, sino que además no se puede ni imaginar las maravillas que se pueden hacer.... creo el el FP es un artículo utilísimo, y que está perdiendo su magia precisamente porque está bastante difundido.

Un saludo

PD.: el libro titulado... "para los que tienen un FP y no saben que hacer con él" es muy barato creo que no llega a 9 € y además incluye varias cargas y descargas y más de 20 juegos, en los que aplicarlas. Creo que es el complemento ideal para un FP para alguien que no lo ha usado nunca.

----------


## Zamo

eidanyoson, marco antonio... perdonad mi osadia..pero os conozco... :Confused: ? me conoceis a mi?? personal mente o por aki?? :S:S:S: es ke ahora me como el coco y no puedo dormir... :S:S... jeje de todas formas..un SALUDAZO MAGICO

----------


## eidanyoson

Desde luego vaya una memoria. Mis primeros 10 dvds de magia fueron gracias a ti. Y al primero que le critiqué (sin tener ni idea) algo fue a ti tb. Se ve que como mi voz por movil parece de chica pues querrias ligar conmigo y no te diste cuenta que era chico snif snif. Espero que en Sevilla tu media naranja siga bien ñiek ñiek ñiek... (DESPISTAOOO)

----------


## Zamo

Ves tu!?.... asi si.... jejeje

Si ya lo decia Gandhi: "Claro jomio, si no me lo recuerda yo no caigo".

Vemoll

----------


## Zamo

1... Unas cartas son accesibles a todo el mundo y no solo son para hacer magia. Un FP no. Digan lo ke digan, no tiene ke ser bicycle pa aprender ni para realizar juegos.

2... Un FP no deberia ser accesible para todo el mundo. Antes de comprarlo, hay que saber ke es, para ke sirve y como guardar el secreto. y por suspuesto, querer usarlo para ilusionar y no pra hacer desaparecer cigarros.

3.. Mis dvd son mis dvd, y como si los kiero usar de funda de guitarras. Se a kien le vendo (ke realmente no se los vendi, se los compre y el me devolvio el dinero), y si lo hago, lo hago, pq quiero y pq kiero ke los demas MAGOS, y repito... MAGOS, ilusionen con los mismos efectos de los videos ke vi yo.

4... y Si!,  yo empece asi, leyendo a ciuro, canuto, marre y tamariz, rompiendo exactamente 23 barajs de cartas de los 20 duros( que aun las guardo de recuerdo), españolas y francesas, con 11 añitos y con muchas ganas. ¿ O tu empezaste con bicycle o 505, y con un fp en el deo, o con cubiletes de bronce?...pq los mios primeros eran de plastico de yogourt. Y con 4 pelotitas de esponjas echas por mi..

amos....es una opinion.

pd: "He visto como vendian la carta destras del cristal de 130 € a un chaval de 8 años, delante de 10 perdonas, que tubo ke explicarle el padre mismo de ke iba el juego....eso es penoso, la verdad, no se ke pensais vosotros"

----------


## Marco Antonio

Estoy de acuerdo con Zamo en lo que ha escrito... absolutamente en todo. Así mismo pienso que, lo que realmente hace daño a la magia en general es la difusión  y, salvo algunos "magos" que todos conocemos y que no se merecen ni que se les nombre aquí, todos los demás suelen ser bastante reacios, que no maleducados, ni elitistas, ni nada por el estilo, en contar sus presentaciones, juegos o rutinas. Que conste que he dicho reacios, esto no quiere decir que no sean capaces de orientar y de ayudar a quien lo solicita, todos sabemos lo dificil que es aprender. Como ya he comentado en algún post, llevo 16 años practicando un arte marcial oriental, y mi maestro es un japonés llamado Tomita Shinan. Mi maestro, cuando nos enseñaba, no nos explicaba la técnica, sino que nos orientaba hasta que la descubrías por ti mismo. Os aseguro, y en esto coincidiremos, que en la magia ocurre lo mismo, incluso aprendiendo puedes sentir esa ilusión mágica, la pasión por descubrir, la satisfacción de ver que lo descubierto resulta util, etc... Toda esta charla (un poco pesada) viene a decir que Armand tampoco está del todo equivocado (y por supuesto yo no soy quién para decir que lo está), ya que en una tienda, por su política comercial y creo que moral también, sería contraproducente negar la venta, lo mejor que puede hacer es asesorar o contribuir a que se haga un uso adecuado del artículo adquirido. Este señor que se llevo el FP y un libro básico con unas cuantas rutinas y juegos, con su amena lectura se habrá dado cuenta de la maravilla que acaba de comprar, y que no solamente sirve para apagar cigarrillos en un gag gracioso delante de los amigos. Sino que realmente puede hacer magia con él, ojalá no me equivoque y alguien más en algún lugar esté disfrutando e ilusionando con uno de los artículos más útiles que se creó para la mágia... "la chorrada" del FP.

Un abrazo

----------


## magomago

Creo que todos teneis razon en parte.
Ya que poneis ejemplos yo que trabajo en el mundo de los ordenadores voy a dar el mio.Cuando algun amigo me recomienda que ordenador comprar yo siempre le pregunto ¿Para que lo quieres ?,¿Que uso le vas a dar?,los ordenadores que van a ser usados para juegos de ultima generacion necesitan una tarjeta grafica cara,un monitor bueno,etc,etc.Pero sin embargo si lo vas a usar para ripear tus pelicular,para fotografia,o para alguna cosa distinta lo que mas influye es el micro.No sabeis la cantidad de amigos que vienen y me dicen buenoooooo me he comprado un ordenador que me ha costado 2000 euros ,es lo ultimisimo ,y solo lo quieren para usar el word.
Lo mismo ocurre con la magia,creo que algunas tiendas(No todas) lo que quieren es vender y no se preocupan de a quien se lo vende,aunque tambien es verdad que a veces los magos no pedimos consejos,sino que compramos a dedo.Un FP es un utensilio de magia,no un  juego que te viene con las instrucciones de uso.Asi que veo bien lo que hizo Encarnita,porque cuando compras algo te suele venir un manual,solo que con el FP no vienen manuales y tienes que comprarlos a parte.
Seguramente si solo queria un FP no sabria usarlo y lo mas probable es que cuando hiciera el juego que queria se le viera o lo hiciera mal y creo que esa persona compraria otra cosa ,ya que pensaria que un FP es algo inutil.
Los magos,siempre estamos buscando el efecto facil e imposible ,y a veces 
dicho efecto no mejora por costar mas caro, que uno que necesita un poco de practica pero que se puede hacer en cualquier momento.Por ejemplo la carta en la cartera,se han ideado metodos sin hacerla empalmando la carta,pero creo (En mi opinion) que no se ha igualado el metodo de Le Paul (Que tiene unos 50 años).No nos engañemos si queremos hacer milagros tenemos que practicar mucho.
Los pianistas no tocan una sinfonia en la segunda clase de piano a la que van,si no en vez de tocar el piano pues tocarian el organillo.
Asi que quereis ser Pianistas o Organistas?

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Creo que en las tiendas tampoco se pueden negar a vender, si es que quieren sobrevivir. Si uno quiere comprar un FP, y no se lo venden en Magicus (es un ejemplo), pues accede a internet y lo compra mas barato! Y siendo novato quizas hubiese sido mejor comprarlo en la tienda, por que se hubiese ido con algún consejo de uso.
El que va a una tienda a por un FP sabe almenos algo, por que si no tiene ni idea de para que sirve, al verlo no pensaría en ningún efecto. Y el que no sepa usarlo tendrá que aprender, y aprendera con uno, no? Es imposible saber usarlo sin tener uno con el que practicar.
Ya que hablais de apagar cigarros, mi cuñado, profano donde los haya, para mi sorpresa, conocía el truco de apagar cigarrillos en la ropa. De eso me enteré durante la visita a un museo de magia que hay en Santa Cristina d'Aro (Gerona), por que a la que vió FP de época (los había metálicos) empezo a hacerse el listillo y me buscó para ratificarlo. Pero no me encontró, claro  :Lol:  . Pues bién, meses después, les hice la desaparición del pañuelo y no asoció ideas. Y podría haverse comprado un FP por ahi, y apagar cigarros, y hacerlo mal... Pero eso es inevitable! 

Simplemente creo que, no hay que ponerlo en bandeja, pero es inevitable que la gente tenga acceso al material mágico. No querer vender, o subir el precio solo limita a los que tengan un nivel economico mas bajo, no a los curiosos. Y una tienda que use estas estrategias lo único que hace es cargarse a un futurible cliente, porque con internet hay mil sitios donde comprar sin tener que dar ninguna explicación. Y barato.

----------


## Zamo

como opinion...a ver si estais conmigo....


Como diferenciar de un mago y un mago.

Como dice marco antonio, la palabra es reacio.

Cuando un mago hace un juego, le preguntan... como es como es!!??, pero si os dais cuentas a un mago, que resulta ser un buen mago, hace un juego, y na die le preguna....

pq todos saben ke no se los va a decir.

Nunca habeis notado eso?

----------


## khazad

Bueno por l oque llevo leyendo, creo que mi opinion no os va a gustar mucho. Todo el mundo tuvo un comienzo, y de principio no sabia como se debia de hablar ni como pedir cosas, ni que comprar, aparte del hecho de que nisiquera sabes si luego realmente te va a gustar hacer trucos de magia. Ademas hay otro tema mas importante referente a esto, es que los propios magos escriben libros divulgando a todo el que lo quiera leer todos sus secretos, por lo tanto en la magia no existen muchos secretos, eso si, tienes que pagar para conocerlos. Los propios magos comentan que sus libros van dirigidos a todo aquel que le interese el tema. Si una persona que no es maga,se compra un libro, no esta obligao a no divulgarl su contenido, primero porque siendo publicado como libro, su contenido yqa no es un secreto.

----------


## Ella

dudo que un profano sepa de la existencia de libros de magia, asi como su distribucion por tiendas, ellos lo que buscan son juegos hechos, algo trucado, para ellos la magia es una caja de magia borras, pero al ser de amgo, ha de ser mas grande.
lo que hay que tener miedo es por las personas que, segun ellos adoran a la magia, pero solo leen o compran libros de magia, sin practicarla ni disfrutarla, por saber como se hacen los efectos...desde micromagia a grandes ilusiones...todo.
seguro que cuando le hagas algo diran"si, se como lo haces asi o asa", o "ah, lei eso hace un tiempo"; pero de alli a hacerlo....o simplemente te preguntan como lo haces, o te dicen que ellos lo saben pero que lo repitas para confirmar que no lo han visto (si no se ve no se sabe..y si se sabe es porque se ve)

----------


## Ella

con lo del fp..el otro dia me pregunto un chico en el msn:
oye, que movimientos conoces del fp? como se usa? para que sirve?que se puede hacer con el?
yo le conteste-mira tal o tal libro..tienes fp?
- no, no tengo y no creo que lo compre...

lo veis normal?

o lo tipico de: "enviame todos los libros que tengas, da igual de que,me gusta todo"

----------


## eidanyoson

Zamo, lo siento, mira la que hemos armado. Si lo sé no digo nada de como nos conocimos. Menos mal que no he contado lo del atraco al banco (el primero de los 8 que llevamos) ni nada de los planes de irnos a las Bahamas para fugarnos sin que nadie se entere que si no... 
 Por cierto ahroa que digo eso, ya tengo los billetes y he alquilado un hotel para los dos solos. El que me dijiste. He contactado con lamansión Playboy y nos han dicho que si que vienen  :D. !Así que prepárate!...

 Pues yo pienso que todo es cuestión de actitud. Se puede saber quién es mago y quien no por la actitud que toma ante un efecto. Tanto si le gusta como si no mostrará curiosidad (al no ser que sea un mielda mago, una mielda truco, una mielda de ambas cosas o una mielda de espectador jeje). La curiosidad es innata al ser humano. La diferencia vendrá después. Alguien preocupado por saber, pondrá interés, y tal y como están las cosas con interés se peude saber todo. Poned cualquier palabra de cualquier cosa en internet (seguro que habreis probado con nombres inventados, vuestro apellido y cosas de esas). El interesado no se cansará y buscará, he indagará, y sin apenas sabr nada, es probable qeu se tope con un foro como este. Y preguntará y al final, porque tiene interés, aprenderá "magia".
 El otro, posiblemente pregunte un par de veces y despuiés su propio cerebro le haga olvidar. Tal vez si es un poco más insistente, encuentre algo en internet, se compre un libro o artículo y por casualidad encuentre un foro como este y pregunte cosas que ya todos sabemos tipo ¿que es una baraja de cartas? y otras por el estilo.
 Pero se cansará y su cerebro, lo archivará y lo olvidará. Por eso, aunque se compró una vez un fp que dejó en la estantería porque no entendía para que servía, se siente de nuevo curioso y anonadado cunado se encunetra con el que SI tenía interés y le hace, por ejemplo, un efecto de pañoelo instantaneo de una mano a otra. 
 Su cerebro, ese candado que tiene puesto, le impide darse cuenta de más.

 a todos nos pasa. habrá a quien no le guste la aeronáutica y aunque un día le llame la atención la linea de ataque de un avión y busque como es, para qué sirve o en qué consiste, se le olvidará todo lo demás que lea sobre aeronáutica (la linea de ataque ya no).

 Esto lleva pasando desde que el hombre es hombre. Y la magia sigue existiendo y existirá a pesar de la radio, los globos aerostáticos, la televisión o ahora internet. Por lo menos nosotros moriremos todos sabiendo que la magia existe.

 Por que existe.

----------


## ignoto

Se puede, y se debe vender a cualquiera cualquier cosa.
Si es un futuro mago, se comprará libros o DVDeses o lo que sea con tal de aprender. Leerá, practicará, se apuntará a un círculo o formará uno y hará de la magia su afición e, incluso, su vida.
Si no lo es, como mucho fusilará alguna tontería de esas que todos compramos para después dejarla en un cajón. Porque el profano curioso busca el milagro instantáneo, sin esfuerzo.
El mago no, el mago busca la perfección en el arte de simular magia.
Porque la magia no es crear ilusión o potenciar esta o aquella emoción.
La magia es el arte de simular magia. Dicho así parece una tontería pero el mago es la persona que convierte en magia aquello con lo que un profano no alcanza a distinguir de un puzzle mas o menos complejo.
Cuando alguien me dice "¿Cómo lo has hecho?" es porque ese juego no vale. No es magia.
Cuando se queda con la boca abierta, sus ojos me dicen que este si, este es un buen juego. Se ha producido magia y el esfuerzo de días, meses o años ha valido la pena.
Cuando en una sesión de una hora un solo juego lo consigue, esa hora se puede olvidar. Solamente cuenta el momento mágico que se ha producido.

Ningún profano comprador de juegos por mas páginas que destripe, por mas foros que lea o por mas libros o vídeos que se trague será capaz de ello porque no es un mago, es un profano.

Dejadlos que compren lo que quieran, acabará en un cajón olvidado o hará nacer al próximo David Copperfield. 

Eso si. Guiadlos, aconsejadles bien y nunca, nunca digáis "Esto se hace así".

El que quiera ser mago, que se lo gane a pulso. Con esfuerzo. Como todos los magos de la historia desde Dedi.

----------


## khazad

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Ignoto, el truco en si no es nada, es tu habilidad para hacerlo bien. Un raven la primera vez que lo usas se ve todo, sin embargo si practicas sera un efecto visual increible. Yo creo que el que la gente sepa el truco no tiene excesiva importancia, creo que importa mas la habilidad para hacerlo parecer inexplicable. Mi post anterior era referido a que saber los secretos no es dificil, es mas hay un monton de paginas que destripan los juegos de copperfield y de otra mas gente.

----------


## Felipe

Una persona interesada simplemente en saber dónde está el truco, en conocer cómo te la han metido doblada, puede llegar a comprar algunos libros, pero os aseguro que si no practica y no siente la magia, si no le ha cogido el gusanillo que todos nosotros llevamos dentro, al tercer día se cansará y lo dejará. Habrá aprendido algunos juegos, sabrá cómo se hacen algunos efectos, pero abandonará.

Para ser mago, y no lo digo por experiencia porque soy todavía un aprendiz, hay que sufrir primero con el estudio y la práctica (como con todo en esta vida, nadie nace sabiendo) y luego aprender a disfrutar con las caras de asombro y perplejidad de los espectadores y empezar a recoger frutos. Cuando consigues eso, que se puede conseguir hasta con el efecto más simple, has subido el primer peldaño de una escalera que no tiene fin y de la que es muy probable que ya no te bajarás nunca.

Todos hemos sido nuevos alguna vez (algunos lo seguimos siendo) y hemos preguntado obviedades. Eso es normal. Cuando uno aborda un tema nuevo, todo son dudas y vas dando palos de ciego, y agradeces que haya alguien que te vaya abriendo camino. Pero una vez que estás encarrilado, sólo tu esfuerzo y dedicación hará que continúes.

Lo que hay que hacer comprender es que no hay juegos o efectos buenos y malos, sino magos buenos y malos. Y tenemos que inculcar a los recién llegados que para llegar a presentar un efecto ante espectadores que no lo conocen, hay que hacerlo muy bien, hay que crear magia, y si no, no se hace porque de esa forma se destruye la magia y además se te queda cara de bobo.

No se puede condicionar la venta de productos a un profano porque sin esa primera vez, probablemente ninguno de nosotros estaría aquí.

----------


## Mago Londrino

> con lo del fp..el otro dia me pregunto un chico en el msn:
> oye, que movimientos conoces del fp? como se usa? para que sirve?que se puede hacer con el?
> yo le conteste-mira tal o tal libro..tienes fp?
> - no, no tengo y no creo que lo compre...
> 
> lo veis normal?
> 
> o lo tipico de: "enviame todos los libros que tengas, da igual de que,me gusta todo"



Joer que gente... xD 

Es lo que habéis querido decir todos, la gran diferéncia entre alguien que quiere aprender magia y alguien que quiere saber el efecto de un "truco", es que el primero te pregunta: "como puedo hacer magia?" y el segundo te dirá: "como has hecho el truco?" o "dime algún truco"... xD

Pero en principio, poca gente se gasta el dinero en accesorios que no saben utilizar, ni en juegos hechos, si la magia no les interesa... Como mucho se bajarán los libros por la mula, leerán, y si les gusta la magia seguirán leyendo, sino, les agobiarán tantas paginas... No creo que se vayan a dar el "tostón" de leer tantas paginas de algo que no les interesa, por el mero hecho de fastidiar "trucos"... xD

Tampoco veria bien que no se vendiera en una tienda cosas a alguna gente, deben vender y dar algún consejo en caso d k vean k lo necesita, pero no negar la venta... Y cuando alguien quiera aprender magia se le ayuda en todo lo que se pueda, recomendandole lo que haga falta, pero sin arriesgarse a contar los "secretos"... xD Almenos yo voy bastante verde, pero nunca se me ocurriria de preguntar el secreto de como se hace tal o cual efecto xD Eso si, si veo que es muy buen mago, le podria pedir ayuda enk me recomendara libros o dvd's con los k yo pudiera aprender... de esta manera, incluso e acabado inventando un efecto de cartomagia bastante efectivo ^^ 
Salu2

----------


## zaratustra

Yo comprendo que una tienda de magia es un negocio y es necesario vender, pero lo del corte ingles me parece fuera de lugar.
Hay algunas tiendas de magia on line en las que para acceder al catalogo hay que responder algunas preguntas (que es un fp, que es un break, etc)
me parace bien. Recordad que las tiendas de magia normalmente son propiedad de magos que respetan la profesion-arte.

----------


## orlock

Realmente tiene tanta importancia el tema?

Al final de todo, ni la habilidad, ni el truco en si tienen la importancia que se le da. Solo la tiene para nosotros. 
Lo verdaderamente importante es la ilusión que se crea, y la diversión que provoques con tu magia, y para eso lo primero de todo, por delante de tiendas de magia, trucos y demás cosa accesorias está el ser artista.
He aquí el quid de la cuestión. De poco le sirve el truco mas espectacular y caro a un mago que no consiga crear con él la ilusión de la magia, que no consiga arrancar al espectador un estremecimiento de asombro, una sonrisa, un comentario tipo " La madre que lo parió :Confused:  :Confused: .
Y para eso, hay que controlar las emociones ajenas, hay que llevar la mente del espectador hasta nuestro terreno, al mundo de lo imposible, ya sea con un vulgar forzaje o con el flying de coopperfield, ¡Que más dá ¡.

Como anecdota os contaré que tengo un cliente que me contrata de vez en cuando para dar alguna fiesta a sus amigos en su chalet. Yo fuí el regalo de aniversario de boda que le hizo su mujer, porque el tío es un enamorado de la magia, pero solo de ver magia, no quiere saber ningún truco, ni siquiera los que sabe todo el mundo. Yo, para picarlo, le digo siempre que le vou a explicar como he hecho esto o lo otro, y el se tapa los oidos y se va corriendo. Esos son los verdaderos aficionados al espectaculo de la magia. 
Yo siempre lo digo, una de las cosas malas que tiene el ser mago es que he perdido ese estremecimiento corporal que me daba antés, cuando lo sabía nada.
Pero, como dicen en una película, La vida es dura monigote.

----------


## ignoto

Sabias palabras, Miguel Ángel, pero no sé si querrán leerlas con cuidado.
¿Este lunes te vas a pasar por el CIVAC? La semana pasada no te vimos el pelo.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Absolutamente de acuerdo con orlock. Es mas, muchas veces un truco es sólo una manera de hacer un juego. Muchas veces se puede hacer de mil maneras mas. No hay nada mejor que ver un juego con truco facil de manos de un buen artista! el truco es lo de menos! 
Muchas veces, el que lo descubre o compra solo por curiosidad, se desencanta y lo acaba olvidando. O desconfia de que algo tan simple sea lo que realmente hacen los "profesionales".

----------


## JR

Hace poco he vuelto de Venezuela. Uno de los animadores del hotel donde estaba y donde me dejaron actuar (en plan para los huespedes..  :Oops:  ) me comento que era aficionado. Al día siguiente me encontro en la piscina. Venia con una baraja española hecha polvo, destrozada y me mostro algunos juegos sencillos pero que me mostraron su interes real en la mágia. Ahora tengo mi primer discipulo (eso si en un pueblo perdido de las costas del caribe) y dos barajas Bicicle menos.
Nunca podré explicar lo que llegue a sentir en cada una de las horas dedicadas con este chico. Era una aspiradora, al día siguiente volvia con los deberes hechos, quería más, tenía una fuente de magia en el hotel dispuesta a ayudarle con su pasión y quería más. Lamentablemente no tenía ni los recursos ni los medios para, al menos, comprar una baraja en condiciones pero puedo asegurarles que tenía más tesón que muchos con maletas llenas de efectos.

----------


## YaGo

Yo tengo un colega que desde que yo me interesé por la magia no para de buscar cosas por internet.De hecho, ha conseguido el libro que a mí me costó 36 euros mas gastos de envío, vamos, un pasta.El caso es que el otro día le hice un juego rapidillo (el de agua y aceite a 4 cartas) y va y me dice:"Ése sé como se hace".Claro, yo me quedé todo pillado, y me contó lo de que lo había leído.¿Qué haces en ese caso, le animas a que practique, o le dices que se deje de "tonterías"?.Él me ha dicho que quiere practicar, pero que "por ahora no".Yo me pregunto ¿Si se tiene acceso desde internet a estas cosas (él se ha descargado el libro desde el emule) y encima no te tienes que gastar un duro, a dónde vamos a parar?.

No es ya lo que se dice de que un aficionado real se gastará el dinero en un libro y uno que no esté interesado no lo hará, es que estamos hablando de que uno ya puede conseguir lo que sea, y de manera gratuíta.

Sencillamente no sé que hacer con este colega.

Saludos, MaGo YaGo.

----------


## Ella

pues pues pues pues...nunca le muestres el libro que te has comprado o le digas de donde lo has aprendido.
si se quiere bajar cosas, dejalo...leera un poco, pero son tantos libros los que se encuentran poniendo "cartas" o "cartomagia" que no se acordara de los juegos, solo se leera el efecto, si acaso...
1º intenta que entienda, asi el sepa como se hace un juego, tiene que respetar al mago, dejar que termine y ver el final...a mi me han hecho juegos que se hacer y no por eso he dicho, no lo hagas que ya lo conozco...
si lo ves ansioso, no le hagas nada de magia, suena duro, pero es el mismo remeido que hay para los que quieren ver juegos solo para pillarlos.
si te lo tomas a bien...te puede ayudar en encontrar formas distintas de hacer un mimos juego, que lo bueo de la magia es que no es una jinkana

----------


## YaGo

No, no, si no le he enseñado el libro.Lo que pasa es que él lo encontró y casualmente es el que yo tengo, y claro, se lo leyó y me hizo polvo el juego.Claro, yo le pregunté que dónde lo había leído, y me dijo que se lo había descargado.Desde entonces no le he vuelto a hacer ningún juego.Me comentaba que solo se lo había mirado un poco (el libro), le pregunté qué había mirado, y el "poco" es TODO  lo importante , así que si veo que realmente tiene interés y me pregunta cosas, pues quizá le eche una mano.Desde luego, si no me pregunta nada no le pienso decir nada y todos tan contentos.

Saludos, MaGo YaGo.

----------


## feche19

[yo creo como tu.

mago tumigui

----------


## EC-18C

Yo me meti en esto de la cartomagia hace muy poquito. Conocia alguno trucos que me enseño mi primo y que manejaba bastante bien. Decidi comprar un librito y aprendí alguno mas. Hasta que descubri esta web y decidi comprar el famoso Canuto. (menudo libro dicho sea de paso... :roll: )
Tambien tengo un hermanito algo curioso que no para de preguntarme como lo he hecho. Estos libros, los tengo constantemente controlados. Allá donde voy yo, van ellos, y asi sera por mucho hasta que mi hermano demuestre real interes por la magia.

Personalmente, me da pena la gente que enseña sus trucos a cualquiera que no muestre real interes en la magia, en practicar para él tambien conseguir hacerla. Desvelar el secreto porque si, echa por tierra todas tus horas de trabajo, tu dinero invertido y tu "caché" como mago delante de esas personas.

----------


## rufus

Yo soy de los novatos. Pero estoy de acuerdo en que hay que ir poco a poco. Lo bueno se hace esperar, y esto es como una carrera ciclista, va por etapas, tienes que empezar por lo básico y según vas dominando las técnicas más sencillas ir pasando a otras mas complicadas. Si lo llevas así no hay problema, si lo quieres hacer de buenas a primeras como el que lleva muchos años practicando, no te va a salir bien.
Si te sale bien, o eres un prodigio o muy malos tienen que ser todos los demás, no?

----------


## imaginateca

Lo que no puedo entender es para qué demonios quiere saber la gente los trucos... es como buscar el guión de una peli antes de verla o saber quién es el asesino de un libro de suspense antes de empezar el primer capítulo.

¿Cómo distinguir a un aficionado de un simple curioso? Para mi, que soy novato está claro: yo no quiero saber todos los trucos ni correr, precisamente porque me gusta demasiado la magia y quiero seguir ilusionándome mucho tiempo. Veo los videos que colgáis una y otra vez intentado ver cómo se hace y cada vez me maravillo más y más y más... Es muy entretenido darle vueltas y pensar "cómo lo habrá hecho..."

Ahora bien: que mucha gente sepa cómo se hace tampoco es un problema. Primero, porque obliga a que todos nos comamos la cabeza a ver si se puede hacer con otra técnica que se note menos o que sorprenda y eso eleva el nivel final y obliga a desarrollar la magia. Y en segundo lugar, porque al fin y al cabo todos sabemos el truco de todos los juegos: que en realidad no hay magia sino habilidad, presentación, diversión, ilusión... ¿Hay alguien en el foro que ya no se ilusione o sorprenda por nada? A veces veo un doble lift perfecto y digo: eso es magia, porque sabiendo cómo se hace soy incapaz de verlo.

Por último (vaya tocho) creo que el problema muchas veces es mantener en secreto los trucos: no te lo cuento porque es un secreto y los trucos no se revelan. Y claro, la curiosidad aumenta. Es mejor explicarle a la gente que si se lo explicas, se perderán la ilusión la próxima vez y que eso sí que es una pena.

Salutten,

Antonio

----------


## ManoloCarambolas

plas plas plas plas----mas esho reir tio... despues de leerme dos paginas hablando de los publicos llegas y sueltas eso...eres un crack!

----------


## imaginateca

> plas plas plas plas----mas esho reir tio... despues de leerme dos paginas hablando de los publicos llegas y sueltas eso...eres un crack!


Si te explicas un poco mejor es posible que se te entienda lo que quieres deicir y de paso a lo mejor hasta aportas tu opinión sobre el asunto. ¿dos páginas "sobre los públicos"? ¿y qué es lo que te hace tanta gracia?

Soy tan idiota que no entiendo el tono de tu mensaje... es posible que hasta resulte que es irónico (pero bueno, a lo mejor es que no te has leido esa parte de las reglas del foro... ¿puede ser?)

Antonio

----------


## themagician

Quizá lo peor de estas cosas es q:
1. le hacen un juego
2. se lo revelan
3. el profano lo hace y 20 personas se lo pillan
4. se desanima y lo deja

resultado: ya lo veis.

----------


## DaniUru

Con respecto a lo escrito ... En mi opinion no hay que decirles, ni enseñarles los trucos al público, pero tengamos la mente más abierta, nosotros no nacimos sabiendo. Hemos aprendido muy de a poco hasta llegar hasta donde estámos ahora, y estoy seguro que cuando nos empezamos a interesar en la magia fue cuando alguien amigo que hacia magia nos ha revelado un secreto. Yo creo que ante el publico medianamente común no hay que revelar nada, pero si podemos enseñar los trucos "faciles" que no tengan suficiente tecnica, de los que se hacen automaticamente a los que nos fastidian mucho, *con la condición de que:* NO SE LO DIGAS A NADIE.

----------


## ARENA

> Pues yo no espero, cuando acabo de hacer algun truco soy yo quien pregunto a la gente: ¿quereis que os diga como lo he hecho? a lo que la gente (evidentemente) responden siiiiii. Y entonces les respondo... pues lo he hecho muy bien!!!



Esa respuesta esta muy buena ja ja

----------


## RNST

> Hace tiempo un día que viajaba en barco había un mago a bordo que nos hizo un pequeño show. Afortunadamente no había ningún molestoso y pudo hacerlo sin problemas aunque al final del show evidentemente todos quieren que el mago enseñe algún truco. *Entonces este mago nos enseñó un truco que evidentemente no tenía nada de mágico y era simple matemagia.*
> Ahí comprendí que un verdadero mago nunca revelará sus secretos ya que es parte de su trabajo el mantenerlos ocultos. Por cierto, fue después de ese episodio que nació mi interés por este arte...


Pues yo creo que la Matemagia como tú la llamas si tiene de mágico y creo que hay algo más que grandes magos detrás de estos trucos (quienes lo idearon) para ir por ahi diciendo las claves. Claro, si hablamos del truco de "Piensa un numero... etc... réstale el pensado"... pero dudo que fuera ese....... pero no sé... es mi opinión  

Saludos...

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> pero si podemos enseñar los trucos "faciles" que no tengan suficiente tecnica, de los que se hacen automaticamente a los que nos fastidian mucho, *con la condición de que:* NO SE LO DIGAS A NADIE.


Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo. El efecto no tiene por que depender de la tecnica. Por lo tanto, explicar un truco "facil" es invitar a destrozar un juego. Si que se puede explicar a alguien que te haya DEMOSTRADO interés en aprender magia, junto con otras cosas mas que debe saber para poder llegar a hacerlo correctamente.

----------


## DaniUru

```
Pues yo no estoy de acuerdo. El efecto no tiene por que depender de la tecnica. Por lo tanto, explicar un truco "facil" es invitar a destrozar un juego. Si que se puede explicar a alguien que te haya DEMOSTRADO interés en aprender magia, junto con otras cosas mas que debe saber para poder llegar a hacerlo correctamente
```

A lo que me referia era demostrarles trucos simples como: la carta que se levanta sola, o los trucos automáticos. Mi idea era decir que estos son los trucos que "podemos comentar" para no tener que enseñar los pases que hacemos en cartomagía, ni lo que tenemos encondido "debajo de nuestra manga" para poder hacer un truco. ADIOS

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> A lo que me referia era demostrarles trucos simples como: la carta que se levanta sola, o los trucos automáticos. Mi idea era decir que estos son los trucos que "podemos comentar" para no tener que enseñar los pases que hacemos en cartomagía, ni lo que tenemos encondido "debajo de nuestra manga" para poder hacer un truco. ADIOS


Tu aclaración me reafirma en mi postura. Es mi opinión, claro.

----------


## DaniUru

Pero aunque se destroze el efecto, no hay de que preocuparse porque son juegos que nosotros no hariamos en nuestras presentaciones, ya que no son de gran efecto, y ni siquiera hemos pensado en una gran presentación para ellos. Sino que los sabemos porque son de interes general, por decirlo asi("que los sabe todo el mundo"). Tampoco quiero empezar una discusion en el foro, pero queria aclarar esto, gracias por tu opinion!.

----------

